# Bombed on the CPC Exam



## laurellafone

There were only two other that took the exam w/me today. One lady had to take it for her job and she was still sitting when I left & the other left about mid-way through it and realizing that she was just wasting her time I guess. I knew that speed would be my biggest factor & sure enough, it was  I don't think I finished but a little more than half before having to just fill in answers. I've done all the practice exams offered through here, but found the actual exam to be more difficult. I felt like I had to guess a lot more on the exam today. I now see why many coders out there haven't taken it ---- and I'm sure they would do better then someone coming out of school 

I'm not sure how much more I'm willing to invest in this.


----------



## gmuslimani

*In the same boat*

Although, I have not attempted the exam yet, I am very leary of spending yet another $300 to do so.  I have just finished the Advanced class, and I know I am not ready for the exam.  I am not worried so much about finding the correct code, but the time it takes me to do so.  If anyone out there has any suggestions, please advise.


----------



## jbibler

*CPC Exam Thoughts*

Well, I took a short course, finished in April and sat for the exam in late July.  I passed.  You can, too.  Here's what I did.  Many, many practice exams.  I tried to get my speed up to 30 questions per hour.  Don't look up every code.  If there is one code, different from the others, it's probably not the answer.  If you find a code that list the specifics of the question, trust that it is the code and move to the next to one.  Time is the key.  If you can find someone who has taken the exam, pick their brain.  Good luck.


----------



## shirley127

I have been a CPC since 1999. I took the exam twice and passed. My advice,TAKE YOU WATCH OFF YOUR ARM AND DO NOT LOOK AT IT UNTIL YOU HAVE FINISHED ALL THE ?S I missed the exam by 1 point because I misread my watch. I swore I would not take it again but I did and passed. Keep on trying and good luck to you all.

Shirley Schwartz,CPC


----------



## zanalee

know your modifiers, it was very helpful for me to elimate. and dont leave anything blank, good luck..


----------



## kristyrodecker

1) Skip the index and go straight to the tabular to look up the four options that you are given

2) Skip long and difficult questions on the exam (and bubble sheet) and go back to them at the end if you have time.

3) When guessing make an educated one. Ex: If you are in the musculoskeletal section (20000 codes) your answer will likely have a 20000 code listed

4) Knowing some med term and anatomy can hepl you more than you think

5) A lot of the correct answers have codes that are repeated in at least two of the options with only a slight variation (Ex: Option A and B may be identical except A has a modifier and B does not)

6) 95% of the question have the answer some where in one of the manuals. Read your guidelines and know your modifiers!

7) Google "CPC practice exam", there are a lot of free and cheap practice out there (and practice is the best way to study).

There's a good practice exam here (150 questions for $19.99) http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalc...cticeexam.html

Good luck to you and don't give up!


----------



## susanaward

*CPC Exam - Helpful Suggestions*

I feel your pain...I just sat for the CPC exam for the 2nd time since June.  I had spent a lot of money between school and the actual cost of the exam.  Thankfully, I passed this time!  

I just finished my schooling in May for my coding certificate at a local community college.  I felt that I was ready to take the CPC exam.  I knew my material, but time was the enemy for the actual exam.  After feeling defeated from not passing the first time, I was determined more than ever to get the exam passed the second time around.  I felt that reviewing what I had just done would be a waste of my time.  The actual exam was much harder than any practice exams that I taken on my own.  

After doing a little searching on the internet I found a great set of dvd's called "Coding Blitz".  These dvd's show you how to highlight and mark up your CPC book, how to manage your time and other helpful hints.  Due to the cost of the dvd's I would suggest that you may want to go in with a couple of people and split the cost and share the dvds.  

I would say the three most important things to consider to prep for the exam are watch your time, know your modifiers, and know your guidelines.  Do NOT spend too much time on any one question.  If you get stuck, move and and make your best educated guess.  Remember, it's not about what you know it's more about time management.  Don't worry about getting all 150 questions right, worry about getting 105 questions right because this is the number you need to pass the exam.

I would also recommend taking your exam at a larger local chapter.  The first time I took mine it was in a suburb of a major city.  The next time I took it was in a major city.  The proctors were a little more "seasoned" and I felt that this helped me more in the end.  Now that you know what to expect after the first try you will be able to do better the second time around.  Try not to feel defeated and you will be able to pass. 

Good Luck!


----------



## ivehira56

*CPC Exam*

I just took my CPC Exam this Saturday, just waiting for the results, can be more nerve wrecking (LOL), what help me out was that I bought the Practice Exams from AAPC. It was a great tool to use and have.  When it was time for the test, I was confident and ready.  .  I finished 4 1/2 hours.  So hang in there, yes time can be cruel and it can put some pressure, But if you practice and read you guidlines you shouldn't be  scare to take it.  A note to gmuslimani you haven't taken the test yet, so you only paid once and god forbid you don't pass you can take it the second time free. DON'T EVER GIVE UP!!! THE REWARD AT THE END IS THE BEST TO COME!!!! SO KEEP YOUR HEAD UP!!!!

So GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!!!

Yvette


----------



## maggie_ula@yahoo.com

*I passed the first time*

I took the AAPC 10 month class..I studied every night for an hr or two. I did a work book, but near the end I just read the guide lines for each section and went through the book so I would know where everything was. 
I was nervous the day of the test and figured if I failed I would try again. I failed the midterm and the final test just before the "BIG" test..so I was worried.
My instructor gave me a tip on how to get faster on getting the answers. I used a timer and set it for 20 minutes..my goal was to get 10 questions done. I kept working at it and was finally able to answer all 10 correctly..it really helped me with my speed. I got done early!
Good luck on your next try!


----------



## gabrielle1211

I feel your pain, I took the test 8/31 and did not pass.  It was disheartening to me that I did not pass.  I did extremely well in school and currently work as a coder. But I guess I just wasn't prepared, I really didn't know what to expect.  It was harder than I thought.  I work with a total of 6 coders, 5 of them did not pass the first time and the other on is AHIMA Certified.  They say at least now that you know the format of the test, it should be a little easier when you take it.  I don't want to spend more money (that I don't have either) on purchasing practice test.  Good luck to your


----------



## juliabiz@hotmail.com

*Second time a charm?*

I took  the CPC  the first time back in June. I got a 69 and was SO bummed!! I took a six month class from an AAPC instructor, and felt I was ready. My instructor was very encouraging and told me, she knew of many coding managers that had to take it twice to pass. I am retaking the exam this Saturday. I have taken the practice exams on the AAPC website, plus all of the recommended 10 question quizzes. I am reading the guidelines, and reviewing my modifiers. I've spent a good chunk of money preparing for this, and hope to pass this time.


----------



## krbass69

I also took the test this past saturday, but I wasnt looking at it as a test but more as measure of the things I learned. This helped me to not stress over it. I took a test prep class, that was part of my degree in coding and was based on the Carol Buck book, the instructor is a proctor for the exam so it helped. The main thing she stressed to us was the time to complete. I had 12 minutes to spare. The main problem I had during the exam, and it was only a couple of the questions, was the way they were worded threw me off. I agree there are no practice test you can take to fully prepare you, but if you can complete in the allotted time, know your modifiers and guidelines you should do well. Knowing these things will help you eliminate at least one of the choices given and then you can concentrate on the good possibilities. Also, do the easy ones first, i.e. if you are good at terms go to that section first and so on or if there are five questions and two of them only have two codes do those first. This will save you time because there are a few that have five or six codes to look up. Make sure you know the order to code as well, it helps.

Good Luck to you!


----------



## LDAILEY

*CPC Exam*

I totally agree with jbibler, get your hands on every practice test that you can. I ordered several from the AAPC website, and also ordered the study guide, well worth the money, and study, study, study!!! On the actual CPC exam look at the four answers if there is an odd code it more than likely is not the answer, avoid the real long questions until the end, because your on a schedule and you want to knock as much time off with the short easy questions first. It all boils down to you having 2min 15 sec per question DO NOT look at the clock, and try to go at a steady pace, once again try not to look at a clock. When I sat the exam I never looked at the clock until I was finished and had 18 min left so I was able to take a quick look at my test to make sure I answered all the questions, and if there was one I wasn't sure about, I had a little time to review it to see if I wanted to change the answer. If you get to the end and you are running out of time, and you have some unanswered questions, then make an educated guess, whatever you do don't leave anything blank, because you have a 25% chance of getting it right. Everyone has their own way of preparing for a test, I guess my way may not work for everyone, but I passed the first time, now finding the job to use your newly aquired skills is a whole different animal!! Don't give up and GOOD LUCK !!


----------



## Alicia Scott

*Test well*

All the advice given was great. I agree that if you can purchase the coding blitz cd's it will really help you. You can go to her website and register for webinars as well. I know the author is on the network so you could do a search for Coding Blitz. Her name is Laureen I think. I feel bad that off the top of my head I can't remember all the information. I believe her website might be: www.codingcertification.org

That being said, it is not uncommon to have to take the exam twice. You can be the best coder in the area and you don't test well. I didn't pass the first time. Even ran out of time but the second time I got done early. The key is to do the sections first you know the best. I took my CPC backwards. Started with 150 and worked forward. Did this with my other certification as well.


----------



## laurellafone

Got my results today & failed w/54%. I was no where near finished (think I may have finished a little more than 1/2 & just filled in rest), so wasn't shocked by the results. I'm a little unclear on how they scored the different areas when I was going over the results. The highest I got was one area of 50%?

Even though I felt like not retaking again b/c it's not anyway you want to spend a day & not pass  - I guess I'd be foolish not to at least "try" since it's a free re-take & hope that all my wkends of studying from here to then won't be anymore wasted time  I know my main problem was speed, so if I pick that up, then I might have a chance. I also started at the back of the book & applied many of the tips given - so. But I do think I will have even more of a strategy next time & I agree w/the person who said look at it more in terms of getting at least 105 correct.


----------



## nrod2201

*same boat*

I too received my results.....uggggh!!! I know I can code...but failed this test...I feel depressed because I studied so hard...better luck to you on your next try...


----------



## krbass69

I passed first time around.


----------



## okathy

Would you  mind sending me the practice exams you have? mimi.oneal@gmail.com
Thanks.


----------



## jennifersthornton

I am going to take the exam in December and am currently in a class to get me familiar with all of it, my professors said that realistically we would definitely be able to pass after the course is over, I am just wondering if any of you have practice exams you would be willing to send me, I would be more than appreciative, thorntonjs@hotmail.com,
Thank you so much!


----------



## ChristinaDoak

*preparing for the CPC again*

I appreciate all the posts on this forum, it reminds me I am not alone in the 2nd attempt at the CPC. I did so well on my final (through school) that I think I went into the CPC a little too confident. I had to guess on the last 7-10 (as I worked my way through the ones I skipped) bc I didn't have a good grasp on the time management. I agree too, about the unusual wording. I purchased 2 practice tests before hand and now I think I will eventually purchase the rest before I take it a second time. 

-Chrissy


----------

